

Coin: One Card to rule them all - insomnie
https://onlycoin.com/?referral=eHXIYcMX

======
nork
This is very similar to the iCache Geode that came out last year.
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/13/icache-
geode/](http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/13/icache-geode/)

That seemed to fail primarily because of business issues. I wonder if this
will do better. It's certainly a lot cheaper.

